# Setting up a locust box



## andymiller6891 (Apr 5, 2012)

i currrently have a box setup for breeding black crickets, seems to be fine, they live, they lay, i remove the soil pots to be incubated in a seperate tub. i have a 20w unstated heat mat underneath it.

my question is, can i just clean it out and drop a box or 2 of large locusts in there the stage before they moult into their wings and will they be ok in the same setup???


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

From what I read when I was going to try it they need high heat and low humidity. I don't think the heat mat would give a high enough ambient temperature for them to be productive.
I was planning something with mesh sides and a ceramic / spot bulb.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> From what I read when I was going to try it they need high heat and low humidity. I don't think the heat mat would give a high enough ambient temperature for them to be productive.
> I was planning something with mesh sides and a ceramic / spot bulb.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking of using a viv with a heat bulb for locusts do you know if this would work?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

It will, they might escape though.
Something like this would be ideal http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x433/Tarron-Boon/IMAG0048.jpg

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andymiller6891 (Apr 5, 2012)

mrhoyo said:


> It will, they might escape though.
> Something like this would be ideal http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x433/Tarron-Boon/IMAG0048.jpg


But where could i find something like this???


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Ask on the locust breeding thread, that's where I found the picture


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They sell them here


----------



## andymiller6891 (Apr 5, 2012)

mrhoyo said:


> They sell them here


lol yeah im gonna spend £400 just to breed a few locust, ill stick to my rubs.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

You could use a 3ftx2ftx2ft viv and put it upright and change the glass doors to one that swings open im sure it would not take too long to do and you could use mesh.
a small door could open under to collect jars of eggs aswell. It would only cost £100 to do if that:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you need 2 seperate vivs one for adults and one for babies??


----------



## andymiller6891 (Apr 5, 2012)

i have a 64 setup for adults, and i have a 35 set aside ready for hatchlings. once they are hatched and doing well i will transfer majority females and minority males across to the main box to continue the colony, and keep majority males for feeding off.


----------

